# new world's most expensive photograph



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

A new world record high price paid for a photograph has been set 

Picture perfect: $US4.3 million photograph of featureless river hailed by critics - National News - National - General - Newcastle Herald


I'd do them a job-lot for that price - anything I've taken and all I've yet to take :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe.... Personally I wouldn't give it mem-card space, it's boring :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I think he/she has more money than sense. I wouldn't give more than $US3.8m for it!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You have got to be kidding me !!!

BG


----------



## LSGUK (Nov 14, 2011)

Sounds to me like despite the current climate, people are still finding 'money' to just throw around on a photograph of some water and grass - whilst the rest of us are struggling to pay the bills. 

Seems like such a needless waste of money that could have been put to better things.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

True but on the positive side, I've saved myself US$4.3 million :grin:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Huh??? What is so good about that? It is just a boring, flat landscape!


----------

